# Adapting toy R/C to trains



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone attempted using R/C units out of toys like Wal-Mart "monster trucks" for train control? It's not that I'm cheap, just broke. For basic running you just need forward-stop-reverse, right? I can probably sacrifice a $49 toy right now to do a battery R/C conversion, but I just can't go $200-300 right now for the "made for trains" stuff. I have issues putting more into the electronics than I paid for the locomotive itself. 

I have seen some folks make "whimsical" units from some of these toys. I think it should be doable for a starter setup. 

Thanks for any ideas and suggestions.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Michael. 

You may be able to get advice on using such R/C equipment but you need to remember the really cheap R/C is mostly ON - OFF with very rudimentary control at best. 

I can help you out with 6 channel 2.4 GHz R/C equipment for US$60 and a 3 amp ESC for about US$60. Total around US$120. 
I think that is about the lowest cost of any proper train type R/C + ESC. 

My BELTROL R/C website below explains how. 

As with all quotes on R/C pricing, batteries etc are extra.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out G Scale Graphics Critter controls and Railbosses, they are Tony's competitors.... I'd say of equal value. 
I hve two Railbosses and they use the basic Futuba 2DR aprox $40, 2 stick controler. 

I don't know of any way to eliminate the interface between motor and R/C. You need an ESC; Electronic Speed Controler to recieve the instructions and change that to usable voltage for your motor. 
The basic R/C controls servos that operate levers, ie; ailerons and rudders in airplanes, got a working throttle and Johnson bar in your loco? Nope? Then you need that ESC... 

Unless you want to launch a rocket at full speed ahead and then come to a sliding stop when you hit OFF. Watch out for stripped gears! Enough Cons? 

Welcome to G $cale!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 08 Sep 2009 08:20 AM 
Check out G Scale Graphics Critter controls and Railbosses, they are Tony's competitors.... I'd say of equal value. 
I hve two Railbosses and they use the basic Futuba 2DR aprox $40, 2 stick controler. 

I don't know of any way to eliminate the interface between motor and R/C. ...


Actually, there is a way to eliminate that pesky motor noise ... If you increase the radio frequency high enough above the frequency of the noise, it is no longer a problem. 2.4GHZ frequency and its associated technologies DSSS (Direct Sequence Spread Spectrum) and FHSS (Frequency Hopping Spread Spectrum) just make this problem go away! My G-Scale Graphics 75MHZ RailBoss works pretty good in most cases, but there are some noisy locos out there where it really gets crippled.

I have been developing and testing the 2.4GHZ RailBoss all summer, and the results are nothing less than amazing. The noisy loco is no longer a problem and the range is far beyond that needed at even the largest of garden railroads. The new 2.4GHZ RailBoss integrates the new low cost 2.4GHZ radios with all of the features you have come to expect from G-Scale Graphics; automated station stops, random station stops and whistle control, user programmable functions, plus many new functions. The 2.4GHZ Enhanced RailBoss will be available this month.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, I am by no means an electronics expert but the I thought the motor noise is a result of the switching rate of the ESC not the radio frequency used to control it. The toy ESC's and many surface forward/reverse ESC's used in RC cars and boats have a low switching rates resulting in the motor noise. We have the same noise from the ESC's we use in some of the cheaper aircraft ESC's though its not as apparent because of prop noise and the distance the planes are from us. 
I would suspect that your ESC probably has some high quality components with high switching rate so there's no noise. All that said 2.4 seems to be a definitely "cleaner" signal resulting in far fewer clitches than 75mhz. I'm a real proponent of 2.4 and use it in most of my planes.
Dave


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dave Ottney on 10 Sep 2009 05:32 PM 
Del, I am by no means an electronics expert but the I thought the motor noise is a result of the switching rate of the ESC not the radio frequency used to control it. The toy ESC's and many surface forward/reverse ESC's used in RC cars and boats have a low switching rates resulting in the motor noise. We have the same noise from the ESC's we use in some of the cheaper aircraft ESC's though its not as apparent because of prop noise and the distance the planes are from us. 
I would suspect that your ESC probably has some high quality components with high switching rate so there's no noise. All that said 2.4 seems to be a definitely "cleaner" signal resulting in far fewer clitches than 75mhz. I'm a real proponent of 2.4 and use it in most of my planes.
Dave 


Dave - My electronics has absolutely nothing to do with filtering out motor noise. I am simply taking advantage of the superior radio systemsnow designed for use in R/C aircraft. These guys (as you know) really hate it when something goes wrong, because the result is usually really expensive to fix! It is all in the new 2.4GHZ technology (not to be confused with frequency alone). I will refer you to the experts ... Spektrum 

2.4GHZ RailBoss R/C uses the Spektrum DX5e transmitter and AR500 or AR6110 receivers for rock solid performance. Other 2.4GHZ radio suppliers are now moving into this market with very low cost equivalents (or at least close enough for our purposes in garden railroading) and we will be taking advantage of them as well. So, all of the radio improvements are strictly in the radio system. But the small 2.4GHZ micro receivers coupled with the Enhanced RailBoss provide you with the best of both worlds for train control. i.e. Absolute totally reliable manual control of your locomotive when you want it, as well as programmable automated sound and station stop functions when you just want to run trains without constantly monitoring them. Your guests will always be asking .. "How does it do that?"


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 08 Sep 2009 09:25 AM 

I have been developing and testing the 2.4GHZ RailBoss all summer, and the results are nothing less than amazing. The noisy loco is no longer a problem and the range is far beyond that needed at even the largest of garden railroads. The new 2.4GHZ RailBoss integrates the new low cost 2.4GHZ radios with all of the features you have come to expect from G-Scale Graphics; automated station stops, random station stops and whistle control, user programmable functions, plus many new functions. The 2.4GHZ Enhanced RailBoss will be available this month.


You're closer to Marty's than I am. Bring some of your toys and show them off. You might even sell something! 

Only two weeks to go!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, 
After rereading this thread I realize that I was confused by the term motor noise. I think you're referring to electronic "noise" (back EMF?? I think is the term). I was thinking of actual sound noise that occurs when the switching rate of the ESC makes the motor act like a small speaker and generates a whine from the motor. The 2.4GHz radios seem to be less subject to glitches from the electronically noisy model RR environment. 
Sorry for any confusion I may have caused in my reply. Both you and Tony have hit on the right course in my opinion by using 2.4GHz in that it offers an environment that is more stable than 72mhz and once the receiver and transmitter are bound you don't have to worry frequency control. 
Dave


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Dave. 
My testing has opened up the possibilities offered by the fact 2.4 GHz receivers (RX's) can be bound to pretty well any transmitters (TX's) of their own brand. 
For instance back up locos can be added to a consist of locos for adding more power to a train. Once a back up loco is in position, simply rebind the new loco to the TX already controlling the train. 

How easy it is to bind RX's to different TX's varies from brand to brand. 
With the SPEKTRUM DX5e and the HOBBY KING systems it is really easy as the "binding plug" can be mounted externally by having a servo extension lead permanently mounted in the binding socket on the RX and vented externally. Alternatively, an operator can use a small pushbutton if then wish. 
The PLANET TWISTER R/C has a tiny pushbutton mounted on thre RX which means to rebind the RX's you have to get at te RX to press that tiny button.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gee, there I go again using terms I think I know... What I though I was saying was the..... shucks. I'll just bow out now...


----------

